# UK/US driving licence



## poopydoo

I have a full UK licence (for 8 years ish) with no points. Do I need to apply for a US licence when we move or do I have a set period of time that a UK licence will be ok?

Also to get the US licence do I need to sit another test?


----------



## twostep

Florida DMV | Department of Motor Vehicles Guide

This should give you all the FL details.


----------



## poopydoo

Brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit

poopydoo said:


> I have a full UK licence (for 8 years ish) with no points. Do I need to apply for a US licence when we move or do I have a set period of time that a UK licence will be ok?
> 
> Also to get the US licence do I need to sit another test?


Yes and yes.

Don't procrastinate (a word you'll find Americans use a lot!) since the sooner you get a license, the sooner your driving history will start. Foreign history generally doesn't count, though insurance brokers might bs you otherwise to clinch that sale. And until you get that history, insurance will be expensive. Your license is also your ID.

It's pretty well impossible to fail the test unless you both write off the car and kill the examiner during the practical part.


----------



## twostep

Fat - My first examiner sported a name tag "Grouch". He needed a footstool to get into my truck (52 inch mudders). He wanted me to parallel park. As we could not settle the question on whose insurance might pay for damages - I walked with a license:>) Tacoma, WA


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're going to be settling in Florida, the Florida website is precisely what you want. Just for general reference, Florida is one of those states that has licensing reciprocity agreements with lots of European countries. In many cases, you can just exchange your license for a Florida one without the need to take a test.

But, as with many things in the US, licensing requirements vary (greatly) by state. In most states, you need to get a local state driving license within 30 days of "taking up residence." If you're only over on a short business or tourist trip (say, up to a year), you can usually continue to use your home license while you are "visiting." But the intention to take up residence in the state starts the 30 day clock ticking.

If your state doesn't have a reciprocity agreement with the UK, you'll need to do the written and driving tests - but unlike in Europe, you can do these completely independently (no need to register with a driving school). The local Department or Registry of Motor Vehicles usually has a free booklet that outlines the driving rules you need to know for the tests. A good read-through of the state booklet is normally plenty of "study" for the written test (usually multiple choice - and not difficult at all). The driving test usually only requires that your car be in good operating conditions (lights, horns and brakes all work) and that you not exceed the speed limits, nor make contact with any other vehicle or object during the 5 or 10 minutes you drive with the examiner. (Any contact at all, even without leaving a scratch, counts as an "accident" and you flunk.) Should you flunk, just sign up for the next available testing slot and try again (and hope for a different examiner).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## poopydoo

Fatbrit said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> 
> It's pretty well impossible to fail the test unless you both write off the car and kill the examiner during the practical part.


I'll bear that in mind 

Its Virginia we are going to so we have 60 days to change.

Thanks all.


----------



## twostep

Commonwealth of Virginia Department of Motor Vehicles


----------



## vwrw

twostep said:


> Fat - My first examiner sported a name tag "Grouch". He needed a footstool to get into my truck (52 inch mudders). He wanted me to parallel park. As we could not settle the question on whose insurance might pay for damages - I walked with a license:>) Tacoma, WA


I just got my liscence in PA. Parallel park is dirty word for me. The first time I took the test I went up the wrong side of the road and the examiner said Oh, these european people, they want to use the other side of the road. I never made that mistake again in all the times I went back.


----------



## nonie

vwrw said:


> I just got my liscence in PA. Parallel park is dirty word for me. The first time I took the test I went up the wrong side of the road and the examiner said Oh, these european people, they want to use the other side of the road. I never made that mistake again in all the times I went back.



Hey, don't feel bad. It's not about being European it's just that parallel parking is the stupidest thing in the world. It's a dirty word for me too and I grew up here!


----------



## synthia

One of the best thing about where I live in Florida is that there is virtually no parallel parking. I never get any practice, and when I go north I have a lot of trouble with it. And I have a tiny little hatchback, too.


----------



## Steve71

Although the driving test is pretty easy compared the UK equivalent, it's probably worth taking one driving lesson. The instructor will be able to tell you what to expect on the test, and make sure you are following all the correct procedures when driving (e.g. how to make a right on a red light etc.).


----------



## synthia

What do you mean a full license? As opposed to one that is limited in some way? Does it include motorcycles? If so, in the US you will probably have to take a second, and more difficult I'm told, test for that.

If a test is necessary, I'd study, then take the test before spending a lot of money on a driving course. If you have to take a road test and fail that, maybe then take the course. You'll be able to drive before you take the test, anyway.

Some states don't recognize licenses from other states and make you take a written and driving test, others require only the written test, and still others let you trade one for the other. I had to take an on-road driving test in Illinois back in the early seventies, after having a license for ten years, in three different states.


----------



## poopydoo

Steve71 said:


> Although the driving test is pretty easy compared the UK equivalent, it's probably worth taking one driving lesson. The instructor will be able to tell you what to expect on the test, and make sure you are following all the correct procedures when driving (e.g. how to make a right on a red light etc.).


I do plan to take a couple of lessons as I dont know the "official" way to drive an automatic. ie when to have it in neutral etc and any virginian rules.


----------



## twostep

synthia said:


> What do you mean a full license? As opposed to one that is limited in some way? Does it include motorcycles? If so, in the US you will probably have to take a second, and more difficult I'm told, test for that.
> 
> If a test is necessary, I'd study, then take the test before spending a lot of money on a driving course. If you have to take a road test and fail that, maybe then take the course. You'll be able to drive before you take the test, anyway.
> 
> Some states don't recognize licenses from other states and make you take a written and driving test, others require only the written test, and still others let you trade one for the other. I had to take an on-road driving test in Illinois back in the early seventies, after having a license for ten years, in three different states.



Motorcycle - written test is mandatory across the board no matter what DMV sites have posted. Some States require driving test and here is the kicker - with a vehicle provided by you.

The written tests are mostly common sense questions and available on-line. Every actual road test I had to take was driving around the block, right-of-way stop signs ... again common sense.


----------



## synthia

My question, twostep, was about the requirements in the OPs home country, not about rquriements in the US. I don't know, in those states that accept a foreign license, whether they would accept a motorcycle license, too.

Some states, like Ohio, require parallel parking, and the road test I took in Illinois was a bit longer than a drive around the block. It was kind of funny. Since central Illinois is totally flat, I was told to pretend I was on a hill, then park.


----------



## poopydoo

synthia said:


> My question, twostep, was about the requirements in the OPs home country, not about rquriements in the US. I don't know, in those states that accept a foreign license, whether they would accept a motorcycle license, too.


When I said full licence I meant i'd passed my test not just a provisional (ie learners permit).


----------



## twostep

synthia said:


> My question, twostep, was about the requirements in the OPs home country, not about rquriements in the US. I don't know, in those states that accept a foreign license, whether they would accept a motorcycle license, too.
> 
> Some states, like Ohio, require parallel parking, and the road test I took in Illinois was a bit longer than a drive around the block. It was kind of funny. Since central Illinois is totally flat, I was told to pretend I was on a hill, then park.



They accept everything but CDL.


----------



## synthia

twostep said:


> They accept everything but CDL.


I guess I assumed nothing had changed, or assumed that if there had been a change it would have been to make it harder, not easier. It's actully been a long time (35 years, I am getting sooo old) since I took the Illinois exam, and then they didn't take Virginia or Pennsylvania.


----------

